# RDF Dateien



## ilstajner96 (28. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich muss einen RDF-Reader und einen RDF-Writer in Java schreiben. Die Frage, die sich mir stellt, wie ich die Eigenschaften + Inhalte aus der RDF Datei rausholen kann und wie ich sie speichern soll, um sie in einer GUI darzustellen, stehe total auf dem Schlauch und komme nicht weiter.


----------



## Craven (2. Jun 2005)

Du meinst aber nicht zufällig "RTF" ?! Das kannst Du nämlich über ein JTextPane darstellen und abspeichern.

Craven


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Jun 2005)

nein wahrscheinlich RDF

=> xml bearbeitung lernen oder nach fertigen lösungen suchen mit google


----------



## ilstajner96 (9. Jun 2005)

Es ging schon um RDF, hat jemand hier vielleicht schonmal mit dem Jena2Framework gearbeitet und kennt sich da etwas aus ?


----------

